# What is he?



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

this was him








he has now metemorphisised (sp) 








He for the first time stayed in my hand, soooo soft, like an eel!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

what woudl you call him, he is now a slamander, and i think their closest relation is a tiger salamander or somthing..?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

He is a Salamander (although he was a salamander when in juvenile form too)


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Ally said:


> He is a Salamander (although he was a salamander when in juvenile form too)


 ye.. but what type of salamander? isnt he cute!! no so scared of him now, that i can pick him up!! and he is sooooo soft. changd his set up to half watr half land now too.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Ambystoma mexicanum, Axolotl - he's not changed species!


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

I read online that axolotls usually only metamorphise when there is something wrong with the setup?


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

yh he's still a mole axotle. still looks like a mole salamander. alot nicer then a axotle imo


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

rob-stl-07 said:


> yh he's still a mole axotle. still looks like a mole salamander. alot nicer then a axotle imo


i thik he looks scarey like a wierd toad, graham preferes him.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Catherine896 said:


> I read online that axolotls usually only metamorphise when there is something wrong with the setup?


 yea there was somthign wrong with the setup, but its all better now, alittle too late as he has already changed, but this happen over a week!! never mind.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

axolotls change when there is iodine present in the water:- its your water boards fault! If it was insured maybe you could sue them or something lol! Its now a tiger salamander!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol, i wish...coudl do with the money!!! lol na.. scaredof him now, so its now grahams""


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Tiger Salamanders are closely related, but are Ambystoma tigrinum, a different species.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Ally said:


> Tiger Salamanders are closely related, but are Ambystoma tigrinum, a different species.




now, does e need mostly water or land?,... of half and half.


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

The axolotl will need access to some land area and water...there is a tiny chance that it has not 'morphed' fully . As said on previous threads there was initial problems with water quality and this will stimulate the axolotl to change to a more land based animal..once changed however that'll be it..and it will need a more terrestria; set up with access to a water bowl.As i understand it the life expectancey could be much reduced, but as you said enjoy having him...I must admit I like the look of the little guy and look forward to seeing how he does. I have a feeling there was another axolotl recently ' morphed ' here in the uk...may be they have more dominant tiger salamander genes than the average 'lotl !


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

bellabelloo said:


> The axolotl will need access to some land area and water...there is a tiny chance that it has not 'morphed' fully . As said on previous threads there was initial problems with water quality and this will stimulate the axolotl to change to a more land based animal..once changed however that'll be it..and it will need a more terrestria; set up with access to a water bowl.As i understand it the life expectancey could be much reduced, but as you said enjoy having him...I must admit I like the look of the little guy and look forward to seeing how he does. I have a feeling there was another axolotl recently ' morphed ' here in the uk...may be they have more dominant tiger salamander genes than the average 'lotl !



thank you, well i have made an area of land, but he hasnt used it yet. how much will his live be shortend by€?? he is pretty good looking, egtting used to it now. if he wants to live on land from now on, should i feed him crickete etc?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

also now i am after a real lol, not a mkorphes , wild type axy. anyone have one?


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

worms, crickets etc..he might be easier to feed on land too!. he might take a little while to adjust to his new situation so his appetite could be alittle erratic. Just use common sense. How long roughly was he when he morphed?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

bellabelloo said:


> worms, crickets etc..he might be easier to feed on land too!. he might take a little while to adjust to his new situation so his appetite could be alittle erratic. Just use common sense. How long roughly was he when he morphed?


wel it started a week ro so ago, and now his gilsl comlete;y gone
and his fin type thing down hhis back hs gone. and hehas loads of spots now .


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

I have my lovely male..but I am keeping him!...I also have a small hoard of wild type and melanoid larvae at approx 2 '' in length..they'll need to be kept in really good conditions though..more fragile I think!!..


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

bellabelloo said:


> I have my lovely male..but I am keeping him!...I also have a small hoard of wild type and melanoid larvae at approx 2 '' in length..they'll need to be kept in really good conditions though..more fragile I think!!..


hehe i knwo what im doign now, shiittty perrson i brought it off didnt.

lol i wouldnt halm or kill or anythign the new ones i hopefully get, silly man said he keeps them in his pond so DO NOT have a pump etc and the water went mank!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you everyone!!! he is looking so sexy now, lieking him more and more everyday !! lol


----------



## xlr8_87 (Sep 18, 2007)

thats so cool!

my two look boring now, at least i've got about 40 babies to keep me entertained!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

xlr8_87 said:


> thats so cool!
> 
> my two look boring now, at least i've got about 40 babies to keep me entertained!



hehe !!! very interesting isnt it, and very / kinda rare!


----------

